# Similar Fiction



## Bryheinnen (Dec 25, 2001)

*Good fantasy?*

I am a new member, though I have a long relationship with Tolkien's works (more than 30 years and nearly as many readings)
Am I alone in that when I go into a bookstore, I am overwhelmed by the number of titles in the fantasy section, 98% of it trash, and no way to discern what is good other than the impossible, to read them all?
Many of these books are thinly-disguised Tolkien rip-offs. Over the years I have found some quality works---the stories of Thomas Burnett Swann; Joy Chant's RED MOON AND BLACK MOUNTAIN; Richard Adam's SHARDIK. PLAGUE DOGS, and WATERSHIP DOWN; Howell's retelling of the Illiad and Odyssey, WHOM THE GODS WOULD DESTROY; Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series; Mary Stewart's Merlin Trilogy (THE CRYSTAL CAVE, etc.) Lewis's Narnia books and space trilogy; and most Recently, a book in the WATERSHIP DOWN tradition called FIREBRINGER.
But it seems that it is just getting harder and harder to separate the the gold from the immense mountain of junk.
I love fantasy, but it has to be quality, and there seems to be very little of that today. Do all of you find it so? And if not, what are you reading?
I'm also writing my own book---a book in the Tolkien tradition, but not, unlike so many, a Tolkien rip-off, called WILLOW-BIRD SONG (it's a sword). It's slow going.
I'm glad to be here and hope to get to know many of you in the coming weeks and months. If you want to know anyting about me, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## KidFury (Dec 26, 2001)

Hello mate,

Sure there is good Fantasy out there and some are even from modern authors contrary to what you seem to be thinking 

A few authors that you might want to check out include:

Steven Brust (the Phoenix Guards)
George R.R. Martin (A Game of thrones)
Jack whyte (The Sky Stone)
Harry Turtedove (Into the darkness)
Bernard Cornwell (The Winter King)

All of the above are highly original in their treatment of conventional fantasy elements. 

Happy reading!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 26, 2001)

Welcome to the forum, Bryheinnen! 
I agree, although only prtially, that a lot of the fantasy books out these days are..ahem, "rip-offs". On the other hand, the LotR was the first modern fantasy tale, and every fantasy-related story after it has obvious, and not-so-obvious hints and open copies of it. Eg., creating an entire world, complete with language(s) and maps, is a crucial part of a fantasy novel, or saga. Just because Tolkien was the first to do it, it doesn't mean everybody copies him.
One fantasy author, or actually a comic-fantasy author, called Terry Pratchett is quite good. His writing style is so vibrant and funny that you automatically blend the "serious" fantasy- element and the "humorous" comedy- element together, creating an enjoyable and frightfully amusing image of a world.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 28, 2001)

I know what you mean. I have a hard time of finding stuff to read, so I just read my old favorites over and over. 
Currently though I'm reading this series called Jaran, or something like that, by Kate Elliot. It's a blend of Sci Fi and Fantasy.

Here's some authors I really like. I'm not really into epic fantasy other than Tolkien, mostly because once you read him, everything else pales in comparison.

Robin McKinley--Mostly fairy tale retellings (my favorite!), but she has two really good fantasy books, the Hero and the Crown and The Blue Sword.

Patricia McKillip--Very lyrical fantasy that doesn't often make sense, but is fun to read

Brian Jacques--I grew up on Redwall, but the books are mostly all the same...

Mercedes Lackey--Interesting fantasy, but I got tired of her Valdemar novels. Her other stuff is better.

Juliet Marillier--Best new author I read this year. Irish folklore with a fantasy twist.


----------



## Ironfoundersson (Dec 28, 2001)

David Eddings is good all the Sparhawk books are brilliant.


----------



## stevehope (Dec 28, 2001)

*George R. R. Martin*

I haven't read too many fantasy books, but my brother and mother are voracious readers of SF/Fantasy and very occasionally will point me towards something.

George R. R. Martin's books, specifically A Song of Fire and Ice (three books so far, with 3-4 more supposed to be coming), are by far the most engaging fantasy books I've read in the past 20 years.

In fact I'd say that Martin is to Tolkien as John Updike (or another great modern writer) is to Dickens. Martin's writing is more direct, earthier; his characters are more accessible. His books lose some of the majesty and timelessness which LotR possesses because of their contemporary feel, but I find that an acceptable tradeoff. I'm more likely to re-read Martin than Tolkien.


----------



## Asha'man (Dec 28, 2001)

Read Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Beats a certain other author hands down, in my opinion. 

Asha'man


----------



## curious_nomad (Dec 28, 2001)

Wheel of Time even has its own signature beginning. Forget the Poem about the Rings, you get to read about Winds blowing fields of grass in the Third Age.

Jordan is rather lengthy and does use many Tolkien-like things. But if you keep the two series seperate you'll be okay.

Just don't talke about how Lanfear's running around in Bree and Perrin is actually a ranger.


----------



## The Phony Pope (Dec 29, 2001)

*Cool fantasy*

Some really good fantasy books (in my opinion) are the Wheel of Time books by Robert Jordan, and the Belgaraid and the Mallorean by David Eddings. These are my all time favorite fantasy books, beside the Lord of the Rings books (including the Hobbit, the History of Middle Earth books, and the Silmarillion)


----------



## vgunn (May 3, 2003)

Here are some works of fiction that have many elements similar to Tolkien: 

Shannara -- Terry Brooks 
Midkemia -- Raymond Feist 
Mithgar -- Dennis McKiernan 
Fionavar -- Guy Gavriel Kay 
Deverry -- Katherine Kerr
Ruin Mist -- Robert Stanek 
Into the Green -- Charles De Lint 
Isle of Welas -- Nancy Springer 
Prydain -- Lloyd Alexander 
Dreaming Tree -- CJ Cherryh 
A Gathering of Heroes -- Paul Edwin Zimmer 
Death Gate -- Weis & Hickman 
Crimson Shadow -- RA Salvatore 

Any others out there that should be added. Needs to have similar elements such as elves, dwarves, and so on. Also epic in scale, could be a single book or series. (I do not believe Jordan or Martin qualify since their worlds are mainly populated and dominated by humans). 

What have I forgotten?


----------



## Zale (May 3, 2003)

Midkemia I found to be fairly original - and very enjoyable - but the Shannara series - well, the "Sword of Shannara" is a blatant copy of LotR. I have read some Weiss & Hickman work, but I thought it was a bit ordinary and boring. I haven't read any of the others.

It isn't a book, but the Warhammer universe owes its entire existence to Tolkien - as indeed does all fantasy roleplay of any kind whatsoever. You can't escape Tolkien's influence!


----------



## vgunn (May 3, 2003)

Zale,

Thanks for the response. I agree that much of fantasy today owes a great deal to Tolkien. 

Really I'm looking for any quality books that are similar to LOTR. That is why I posed the question. Read the ones mentioned, but hoping for a hidden gem that someone might know of.


----------



## Rhiannon (May 4, 2003)

_The Deed of Paksenarrion_ by Elizabeth Moon - one of my favorite books, and the first epic fantasy I read on my own (LOTR was read to me repeatedly)

_The Hero and the Crown_ by Robin McKinley - Mostly marketed to YAs, but I know lots of people of all ages who love it; I suppose it doesn't really count according to your criteria of needing other races, though. 

Terry Pratchett's Discworld series - these are parodies of anything and everything, fantasy in particular; you can start with just about any book and they are an absolute riot. 

Hm. That's all I can think of. I've actually read very little 'genre fantasy'- I read a lot of fantasy that is more fairy-tale/mythology based, with more surreal elements, so I doubt they're what you're looking for (though if you like Prydain, you might)- 

_The Forgotten Beasts of Eld_ by Patricia McKillip

_The Darkangel_ by Meredith Ann Pierce

The Dark is Rising Sequence by Susan Cooper - it doesn't take place in a fantasy world, but it isn't urban fantasy either- try it, but skip the first book (_Over Sea, Under Stone_) and go straight to the second (_The Dark is Rising_). 

_The King's Damosel_ by Vera Chapman - an Arthurian fantasy, focusing on Lynette, a very minor character. It's actually the middle book of a trilogy, which starts with _The Green Knight_ (which I have not been able to find a copy of) and ends with _King Arthur's Daughter_, which I have and liked very much, though not as much as _The King's Damosel_. 

I tired of the Shannara books pretty quickly, though I enjoyed them all right when I read them. His urban fantasy series, though, is excellent- starts with _Running with the Demon_, I believe.


----------



## Zale (May 4, 2003)

Try "A View From The Mirror" quartet, by Ian Irvine. It starts off as straight fantasy, but develops into something much fuller. Definitely worth reading.


----------



## Legolas3363 (May 8, 2003)

OMG the sword of shannar is so similar to the lotr its sickening...of course i went out and bought the big expensive one book set for like $50 and i read the first couple of chapters and i nearly puked


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (May 14, 2003)

Harry Potter, they both have magic, wizards, elves, dragons and alot more things.


----------



## Lantarion (May 15, 2003)

I don't know of that many myself, but I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned:

- Dragonlance
- Tales of Redwall


----------



## Eliot (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Tales of Redwall *



You mean, like, the _Redwall_ series? I really don't see that much in common in that series, compared to Tolkien's works.


----------



## Zale (May 18, 2003)

I've just remembered: clear-cut good against evil, seemingly impossible for good to win: "The Chronicles Of The Raven" by James Barclay. Slightly more action-filled than Tolkien, but good for a light read.
Redwall is similar to LotR because they both have good vs. evil, a powerful talisman (Martin's Sword: Andúril?) and the 'good' side being 'good' in that they have a strict moral code. They also (but Redwall not so much) place emphasis on inheritance & family.


----------

